# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  دواوين شعراء سعوديون

## شهد الأدب

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
طابت أيامكم بكل خيـــر..
سؤالي: 
بشأن قصيدة الشاعر عبد الرحمن العشماوي (مشاهد من يوم القيامة)
هل هي مطبوعة في ديوان وإذا كان كذلك ما اسم هذا الديوان؟
وهل للشاعر السعودي محمد علي السنوسي ديوان مطبوع؟؟
أتمنى إفادتي و شكراً لكـــم ..*

----------

